# New member from Kumanovo, Macedonia, Europe



## GoceKU (Jul 15, 2017)

Hello to everyone i'm a new member of this forum, i've taken bigger interest in machining as of this year, i'm a car guy since i can remember, and that procute of speed and power has guided me in this branch, i own a lathe, stanko 1K62, medium in size but extremely heavy duty and very powerful (11KW) motor, and i'm learning machining on my own.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Jul 15, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jul 15, 2017)

Nice lathe.  Russian, da?


----------



## GoceKU (Jul 15, 2017)

Да, I'm very satisfied with the power and precision.


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 15, 2017)

Hi GoceKU!  Very cool machine!
Mark S.


----------



## FOMOGO (Jul 15, 2017)

Welcome to the site. The information available here will be a great help to anyone who is learning on there own. I know it has helped me immensely. Cheers, Mike


----------



## GoceKU (Jul 15, 2017)

I want to share my first experience with my lathe, late last year, couple pictures are when i first went to look and test it out, i brought a round piece of 30 mm 4140, and the machinist who was selling the lathe said what you going to do with that, pick your teeth, you need a bigger piece to see what a real lathe will do, so i help him lift this big piece and chuck it up and he dial in an 9 mm depth of cut and engage the feed, the lathe cue it up at only 40%, then he showed me how precise it is and i was impressed, you can see there was absolutely no paint on the lathe from hard work, after nearly rolling over a 3 ton forklift unloading it, i did a cosmetic restoration and a full service and all new wiring, now is back for some hard work.


----------



## dulltool17 (Jul 15, 2017)

Very nice machine!  Looks like a real workhorse!


----------



## rock_breaker (Jul 19, 2017)

You have an exceptional lathe! You have also picked an exceptional site for individual learning. In this group you will find some professional machinists interested in helping new comers to the hobby. I have personally found no question that "is to dumb" someone will assist in the basics and I have appreciated that.
Have a good day
Ray


----------



## core-oil (Jul 20, 2017)

Well done  Gocek KU  you have a really nice lathe, now you need an equally nice drilling machine, milling machine & Shaping machine collecting nice machine tools is most important!


----------



## randyjaco (Jul 20, 2017)

Welcome, we are truly an international group.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 21, 2017)

Hi , welcome to the site, beautiful lathe


----------



## KBeitz (Oct 4, 2018)

I think that's gotta be the first russen lathe I've ever seen....


----------



## alex kurny (Mar 20, 2019)

GoceKU said:


> Hello to everyone i'm a new member of this forum, i've taken bigger interest in machining as of this year, i'm a car guy since i can remember, and that procute of speed and power has guided me in this branch, i own a lathe, stanko 1K62, medium in size but extremely heavy duty and very powerful (11KW) motor, and i'm learning machining on my own.
> View attachment 237622
> View attachment 237623
> View attachment 237624


Hi, this is a good machine. My favorite brand. Simple and versatile


----------



## GoceKU (Mar 20, 2019)

I'm very satisfied with it, only complaint is the noise, sounds like an airplane spooling for take off, but the power and precision makes up for it.


----------



## alex kurny (Mar 20, 2019)

GoceKU said:


> I'm very satisfied with it, only complaint is the noise, sounds like an airplane spooling for take off, but the power and precision makes up for it.


Yes, it makes a lot of noise)))


----------



## Firstgear (Mar 20, 2019)

Welcome...my love of cars brought me to this forum as well and a new lathe and mill!


----------



## pontiac428 (Mar 20, 2019)

I've seen lots of pics of your lathe in other posts, but did not know anything else about it.  It is so stout for its size!  I like how the make is the "red proletariat"!

I've passed through Kumanovo and the surrounding areas, even been up in the mountains nearby doing Army stuff after the fall of Yugoslavia.  Macedonia is such a beautiful country, I would love to get back there and see how far things have come.  

Have fun with the Niva!


----------



## GoceKU (Mar 21, 2019)

pontiac428 said:


> I've passed through Kumanovo and the surrounding areas, even been up in the mountains nearby doing Army stuff after the fall of Yugoslavia. Macedonia is such a beautiful country, I would love to get back there and see how far things have come.
> 
> Have fun with the Niva!



The fall of Yugoslavia, that is the early 90's, a lot has changed since then, but the basics are the same, still the same good hospitable people
, nature is still clean and beautiful.

Thanks, the plan is to take the Niva in the far depths of the mountains, where the nature is pristine.


----------

